# Searching for Thai recipe called "Chun-Pu" Please



## Atomic Jed (Dec 11, 2003)

Hello all! I have been searching for a recipe for a Thai dish called "Chun Pu" It's a stir-fry dish that contains (I believe); Rice noodles, crab meat, scrambled eggs, spicy peppers, scallions, etc. If anyone has heard of it, or anything simular, PLEASE! Respond. I've looked all over the place, with no sucsess. Any adivce will be GREATLY welcome!!! THANX! Atomic Jed![/u]


----------



## ironchef (Dec 11, 2003)

that sounds like "Pad Thai", a thai fried noodle dish that you can just about put any type of ingredients  (i.e. chicken, shrimp, beef, etc.) in. just do a search on google for "pad thai"


----------



## Atomic Jed (Dec 12, 2003)

Thank-You Iron-chef!!! For your response!!! WE are are on the right track!  However I am quite familiar with "Pad-Thai." The dish I am searching for , "Chun-Pu" Must be a "Thai Family Secret Dish." I had it at a small resturant in Hollywood, California,and loved it so much they "custom-tailored it (by Scovill units of heat) to me! I ate that every evening, to the point that they would begin making it on sight of my arrival. I would shake hands with the Chef and beg him for the recipe, yet he would never reveal it, just grin at me! My extensive research has thus far, "came up empty" Maybe it's the "no gluten noodles"  THANK-YOU  for your communication!!!  POWER TO ALL US CHEFS, AND COOKS in this Wide World!!! Sincerly Atomic Jed!


----------

